# Please help!!!!!!!!! BMW e60 sound system!



## daus (Aug 21, 2005)

hello, my ride is a BMW (e60) 5.20, i don't really know which sound system i have already but it has 10 speakers (it is not surely logic 7). i want to add 2 subs under the front seats, is that possible without buying the logic 7 system?


----------

